# Lessons learned on trestle work



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a bunch of extra material and some time on my hand so I decided to start building trestle bents in preparation for a rather large trestle which I will hopefully use as a focal point for my railroad's next expansion (I'm actually thinking about doing a "high-line!") In order to more easily construct the trestle, I am building it in 4 ft. sections for final assembly later. I love building the sections! I love cutting and assembling the various components. I _don't_ like staining and sealing the sections however!

I suppose I really only have myself to blame. I mean, really, here I was trying to save myself some time and effort by using this "wonderful" all-in one combination stain and polyeurethane sealant! All it took was three days to use a brush and paint three coats. No, they weren't very _even_ coats as the stain was thick and tended to run and "puddle." In fact, I hated staining the bloody thing!! The good news was that it looked pretty good when I was done and I'll never know if my sense of contentment came more from pride in a job well done or that it_ was_ just done!! This brings us to the latest section and a lesson learned which I thought I would selflessly share with everyone.

I had tried sprayers but the stain was too thick. I had a professional sprayer but I lost more stain than I would have used and the running and dripping problem would still be there so sprayers were out......or were they? Did I really have to do the all-in-one stain or did I "outsmart" myself? Why not just use a stain and after it dries _then_ use the polyeurethane sealant? Also, what about a different kind of sprayer? Perhaps I could use a spray bottle...

I found an old Windex bottle and used the Minwax stain without the polyeurethane mixed in. It was thin enough to spray on and the stain went on evenly and didn't run or streak! The bottle didn't leak all over my hand and I had virtually no overspray! Clean up was a snap and the new section looks better than the earlier ones! Oh yes, the elapsed time? _10 minutes!_ It's so easy and quick and it comes out looking better too!! The process was so painless that I now have no qualms about staining any more! I just thought I'd share my little discovery and lesson learned!


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

The polyurethane won't hold up very long outdoors. It's not an exterior finish, and will start flaking off after about a year or so. Even marine spar varnish lasts only a few years, depending on harshness of environment, and has to be sanded down and reapplied - not practical for a trestle. A finish formulated for decks and such would be a better choice.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

For my trestle I used Minwax stain+poly on eastern cedar bents. I put on latex gloves and applied the Minwax liberally with paper towels. For cleanup just throw the towels and gloves in the trash. Even the ends in ground contact have held up pretty well after more than five years.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The polyeurethane is nothing more than a clear satin automotive paint I'm using for a sealer. So far, flaking has been minimal. The top coat of Thompson's water seal might have something to do with that. Well, we'll see! I appreciate the input though!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The ones that I have built were short enough that I could dip them in an aluminum turkey pan.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Steve, 

Thanks for the idea of using a Windex bottle as sprayer. One of those things that's so obvious is NEEDS to be said. Saving this for later...


----------

